# Man Electrocuted Saving NY Child



## MA-Caver (Aug 30, 2011)

Tragedy of a hero's actions. At least the child was saved. 


> SPRING VALLEY, N.Y. (AP)   Officials say a good Samaritan was electrocuted trying to help a young  child who had gone into a flooded street outside New York City that had  live wires embedded in it.
> 
> A spokesman for the Rockland County Emergency Operations Center says the child is in serious condition at a hospital burn unit.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/man-electrocuted-trying-save-ny-child-193711899.html


----------

